
Getting One Hundred Users in Two Weeks - CoreSet
https://joecmarshall.com/posts/one-hundred-users-in-two-weeks/
======
ykevinator
Congratulations and thanks for sharing candidly. Feels like you've validated
the idea because those are really good numbers. I would schedule phone calls
with a few of them.

------
PhilWright
Great start, but how are you going to monetise it? Getting people to sign up
for a free newsletter is one thing, getting them to pay for it is quite
another. I think you would be better of keeping it free to the users and then
once you reach a critical mass, you allow recruiters to pay to be on the list.
Would need to have a very large list of users before that becomes viable.

~~~
CoreSet
Our plan is to get our subscription numbers to at least 3,000 or 5,000 and
then start charging employers to post jobs. We don't want to sell emails or
let recruiters on the platform - we're devs too.

